# 20 Random Questions to Ask a Guy



## Cristian Luca

What do you believe is the purpose of a relationship?
What do you believe is the purpose of a woman in a relationship?
What do you believe is the purpose of a man in a relationship?
What are your three most important bad qualities?
What are your three most good important qualities?
What kind of girls do you like? What makes you like them and what does a woman need to have in order to be compatible with you?
What can you do for your woman on a daily basis?
What does she have to do on a daily basis to make you happy?
What pisses you off the most about women and you cannot tolerate in a relationship?
Sexually, what do you find most attractive about women?
How is your relationship with your mother?
How many relationships have you had?
Describe the best relationship you had with a woman and why did you break up? What did you learn from that relationship?
Describe the worst relationship you had with a woman and why did you break up? What did you learn from that relationship?
Do you like children? Do you think you will want children in the future?
Do you like animals? What type of animals?
How many best friends do you have? How do you contribute to their lives and how do they contribute to yours?
How often do you go out? What places do you like to go to?
How do you have fun?
What is your purpose in life?

:iagree:

Source


----------



## scione

And the most important question: Are you married?


----------



## SimplyAmorous

I think for the average guy, if those questions came too fast, he would want to be running for the hills, although I highly agree, you shouldn't marry a man unless you have a handle on each & every one. And we could have a fine list for women as well. When I was dating my husband, I was young, only 15, I seriously used to have these questionerres , I wanted him to answer certain things about himself, we did alot of "notes" -this was before Texting, and I was not allowed on the phone alot. 

I also feel if a man answers honestly to some of those (depending on the woman of coarse) -especially #6, # 9 & #10 - the girlfriend might be setting herself up - to have to put him in the dog house- at a later date. 

But yeah, I would want to know all of those, down the road for sure.


----------



## This is me

These 20 questions look more like 35.


----------



## This is me

One question for the gals:

Will our sex life be like this when we are married?


----------



## CH

wifeofhusband said:


> Is this for the first date? ;-)


There's only one question a guy wants to know on a 1st date.

Am I gonna get laid?

There is no other question that really matters until later.

I wonder if that's the 1st question on a 1st date for girls also?


----------



## chillymorn

cheatinghubby said:


> There's only one question a guy wants to know on a 1st date.
> 
> Am I gonna get laid?
> 
> There is no other question that really matters until later.
> 
> I wonder if that's the 1st question on a 1st date for girls also?


the girl know before she leaves the house if shes going to get laid!!!!!!


----------



## sigma1299

I can't answer all of those questions.... If I could I wouldn't be here...


----------



## Zzyzx

Love these uber long checklists. Not...

I only have 3 requirements of a woman I might be in an LTR with:
1) she takes good care of herself
2) she knows what it means to be in a relationship with a man
3) she is not batsh!t crazy

I don't think that's too much to ask for, but I find a lot of women I date are lacking in one or more of these areas. Believe it or not the most common failing is not #1 or #3, it's #2. Strictly anecdotal of course, only my experience to go on.


----------



## onsyde

cheatinghubby said:


> There's only one question a guy wants to know on a 1st date.
> 
> Am I gonna get laid?
> 
> There is no other question that really matters until later.
> 
> I wonder if that's the 1st question on a 1st date for girls also?


I think this comment is disrespectful of the many men (or women) who have far more respect for women (or men) than this attitude indicates. 

The original poster did not indicate a time frame for posing these questions. I think if you had the answers to those questions, you'd be in a very good position to decide how compatible you are.


----------



## surfergirl

This is me said:


> One question for the gals:
> 
> Will our sex life be like this when we are married?


Answer: Yes dear, as long as you continue to show me the same amount of attention and affection you have while trying to get me bedded. And if you continue putting in the effort with your appearance and cleanliness (showering, shaving, trimming, clean grundies etc.) and don't turn into a lazy, remote control hogging slob. I promise sex will be fantabulous!


----------



## uphillbattle

surfergirl said:


> Answer: Yes dear, as long as you continue to show me the same amount of attention and affection you have while trying to get me bedded. And if you continue putting in the effort with your appearance and cleanliness (showering, shaving, trimming, clean grundies etc.) and don't turn into a lazy, remote control hogging slob. I promise sex will be fantabulous!


If my wife had given this awnser I would have divorced her by now for lying to me.


----------



## Shaggy

How about the guys version?

1. What is the list of things you want to change about me?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## uphillbattle

Shaggy said:


> How about the guys version?
> 
> 1. What is the list of things you want to change about me?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree:
I'll buy that for a dollar.


----------



## Runs like Dog

Are you going to eat that?
Do you always talk this much about yourself?
Ever killed anyone, even accidentally?
Do you have a valid drivers license?
Have you been to jail for more than 10 days?
What's the longest you've been unemployed?
If there's anything you could change about yourself, why haven't you?
Why are they called the Three Musketeers? There are four of them and they sword fight.
Could God make yo mama so fat He Himself could not lift her?
What is the next # in this series 3083, 3089, 3109, 3119, 3121?


----------



## Kobo

And he'll most likely answer the question in a way that he feels will make you happy.

Just like a guys list to get you in the sack before marriage didn't look like this:

_"you continue to show me the same amount of attention and affection you have while trying to get me bedded. And if you continue putting in the effort with your appearance and cleanliness (showering, shaving, trimming, clean grundies etc.) and don't turn into a lazy, remote control hogging slob. I promise sex will be fantabulous"_


----------



## that_girl

chillymorn said:


> the girl know before she leaves the house if shes going to get laid!!!!!!


:iagree::lol:


----------



## Soccerfan73

If I got those questions on a first date, I would excuse myself and run. 

But overall, yeah...good questions.


----------



## katy929

I once asked someone I was dating : What do you feel you could have done better in your previous relationships?

**he ended up blaming his ex wives..that should have been a sign to me** lol


----------



## This is me

surfergirl said:


> Answer: Yes dear, as long as you continue to show me the same amount of attention and affection you have while trying to get me bedded......... I promise sex will be fantabulous!


Not exactly my experience or most of the guys I know. I treated her better as a spouse but the excuses came early and often once that ring was on the finger.

I wish I had heard the statement above. God do I wish!!!


----------



## surfergirl

uphillbattle said:


> If my wife had given this awnser I would have divorced her by now for lying to me.





This is me said:


> Not exactly my experience or most of the guys I know. I treated her better as a spouse but the excuses came early and often once that ring was on the finger.
> 
> I wish I had heard the statement above. God do I wish!!!


My comments were kind of tongue and cheek about a personal gripe I have and I really do understand it's not a true reflection of a lot of relationships - but it's how it's been for me in the two serious relationships I've had since my divorce....and it does my head in. :scratchhead:


----------



## surfergirl

Kobo said:


> And he'll most likely answer the question in a way that he feels will make you happy.
> 
> Just like a guys list to get you in the sack before marriage didn't look like this:


This is where my problem lay....men I have been involved with saying things they think I want to hear instead of their truth. 

If I wanted a fairytale yes-man by my side, I'd simply hire an escort to wine and dine me when the mood took hold.

I'm a big girl and I like to make up my own mind about whether I want to conintue into a relationship based on what's real - not what someone thinks I might like best. I imagine I'm not the only woman who feels this way....or man for that matter.

How is any relationship supposed to last past the honeymoon stage when it's based on that kind of duality? The answer is, it doesn't....true self will always surface eventually (can't hide that little begger for ever!)....and as I have recently discovered, it can be a really big kick in the guts when it does.

PS Kobo....this post isn't directed at you personally - just venting on a subject I find incredibly frustrating


----------

